# Battery cable connector recall



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I saw this on the news and now in print. 570,000 BMWs from 2007 through 2011 are involved, inlcuding the popular 3 series.

Anybody have any facts about this?:dunno:

Says owners will be notified in March.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

The main E90 forum has a post or two on this. It's not a biggie.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Sounds like a simple thing to fix. Perhaps a new connector, better crimped. Hopefully it is not undersized.


BMW recalling nearly 570,000 1 Series, 3 Series and Z4 models over electrical issue


BMW is recalling roughly 570,000 vehicles in the United States and Canada due to faulty battery cable connectors that can fail, causing the engines in these cars to stall. Of the nearly 570,000 affected vehicles, just over 504,000 are here in the US.

The affected vehicles include 1 Series coupes and convertibles (both 128i and 135i) from the 2008 to 2011 model years; 3 Series sedans, coupes, convertibles and sport wagons (both 328i and 335i) from the 2007 to 2011 model years; and Z4 roadsters from the 2009 to 2011 model years.

According to the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration, "the connector for the positive battery cable connector and the corresponding terminal on the fuse box may degrade over time," which can eventually lead to a break in the electrical connection and a loss of power in the vehicle. If the car loses power, the engine can stall, which could possibly lead to a crash. The Detroit News reports that BMW knows of one minor collision in Canada as a result of this problem, but no injuries.

The official recall program will kick off in March, at which point BMW will notify owners and dealerships will replace the positive battery cable connector, free of charge. Scroll down for the official NHTSA report.


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

It would appear our d's might not be included in this recall:



> Makes/Models/Model Years:
> BMW/128I/2008-2012
> BMW/135I/2008-2012
> BMW/328I/2007-2011
> ...


http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/cs/jaxrs/download/doc/UCM433921/RCAK-13V044-6848.PDF


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Diesels traditionally use higher amperage in their battery connections due to the high compression and glow plugs. We may have more robust cables already.

PL


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I had the dde recall done last week. They didn't have too many specifics on this yet.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Amigos like Pierre stated we are different animals we run diferent system therfore I firmly beleive we dont fall under this issue unless ANYONE with a D has come forward about it, otherwise Dont worry be HAPPY!!!


----------



## ddeliber (Jan 31, 2013)

Has anyone confirmed that we are not affected by this or has anyone with a d gotten a letter? I had my d in for some other service recently and my SA said I had no open campaigns on my vehicle. I am one to trust but verify though.


----------



## DZLMoose (Jun 16, 2012)

My car has been in for service twice since this recall and I was told my car is *not *affected. Best thing to do is call your dealer.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

DZLmoose your are the first ONE to be corrected in any of the forums!!! give us your rap sheet from the dealer


----------



## DZLMoose (Jun 16, 2012)

Axel61 said:


> DZLmoose your are the first ONE to be corrected in any of the forums!!! give us your rap sheet from the dealer


Woops I meant to say not affected stupid mobile app.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

LOL I know I screw up also w my Galaxy iii


----------



## ddeliber (Jan 31, 2013)

k, thanks. Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

According to my SA diesels are not included in the recall. It isn't too painful, I got the vert done this week. Two hours and everything is back in place and doing fine. N4S


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

I was in today and no campaigns showed up for my car, either...but they do have to notify a lot of people...I'm not convinced, yet.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

I stopped by my dealer today and they are SWAMPED due to this recall. The wait time on a simple oil change appointment is now up to 5 weeks! :yikes:


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

My Z4 was done last week. Had a 328ixdrive loaner. Not impressed.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Stugouts aka Ron1n my car is going in Tuesday for oil leak in the RED hose of the ICs I will confer w the SA and see If its needed. If indeed it is then I owe you a beer here in Puerto Rico if you come on down ok


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Axel61 said:


> Stugouts aka Ron1n my car is going in Tuesday for oil leak in the RED hose of the ICs I will confer w the SA and see If its needed. If indeed it is then I owe you a beer here in Puerto Rico if you come on down ok


If I come that way, it'll be to check out RENNtech.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

LOL ok amigo the drinks are on me then!!!


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

@happygal, can you tell us the year model please? Your sig only says 335d. Does you interior light stay on when car is off? If the car thinks the door is open, it couldbe draining power off battery when your car is parked/off too. This might be one of many potential electrical gremlins. Not necessarily same prblem as the connector going into fuse box. Not saying it isn't either but we shouldn't jump to the conclusion that it is the same flaw.


----------



## M40i4me (Jan 16, 2011)

Deleted posted in wrong forum


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

My 2011 335d was included in the recall, and I had the work done a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

@Phil, your's is the first we have heard of. Your D sound to be the near twin sister of mine except i have gray leather interior. I have msport w/shifter paddles rather than normal sport and i do not have harmon kardon. All else is same. My 2011 has a production date of Nov 2010, what is yours? Perhaps i will call my SA and double check on need for recall.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Philm35 said:


> My 2011 335d was included in the recall, and I had the work done a couple of weeks ago.


I'd say this was a clueless SA or a mix-up.


----------

